# Carnivorous Plant Seed?



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 18, 2011)

Where would be a good place to purchase carnivorous plant seed?  I really enjoy starting plants from seed.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Where would be a good place to purchase carnivorous plant seed?  I really enjoy starting plants from seed.


http://www.carnivorousplantnursery.com/sales/salesplants.htm

i don't endorse this site in any way, i just googled it for you because i was intrigued


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm going for endorsements.  

I just saw that I can get seed on Amazon.com which is my preferred place to buy just about everything.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 18, 2011)

No endorsements from me, but I'd recommend that you buy tropical CP seeds first, so you can enjoy the sprouts while stratifying temperate CP seeds. _Nepenthes_ or tropical _Drosera_ might be a good start.


----------



## pavel (Jul 18, 2011)

You could also become a member of the International Carnivorous Plant Society (ICPS) -- a nonprofit organization -- and obtain seeds through them. 

http://www.carnivorousplants.org/seedbank/seedmain.html


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 19, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> No endorsements from me, but I'd recommend that you buy tropical CP seeds first, so you can enjoy the sprouts while stratifying temperate CP seeds. _Nepenthes_ or tropical _Drosera_ might be a good start.


I think Nepenthes is all I'm really interested in...at least for now... 

...but what do you mean by stratifying temperate seeds?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mojo Jojo said:


> I think Nepenthes is all I'm really interested in...at least for now...


_Nepenthes_ is by far my favorite genus too, but some others are beginning to grow on me. 


Mojo Jojo said:


> ...but what do you mean by stratifying temperate seeds?


From Wikipedia: "Stratification is the process of pretreating seeds to simulate natural winter conditions that a seed must endure before germination." The seeds of many temperate CPs require somewhere around four weeks in the fridge before they germinate, to my understanding.

Hopefully Exo will chime in soon. He's probably got a good bit of experience growing _Nepenthes_ and other carnivorous plants from seed.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Exo (Jul 23, 2011)

Nepenthes seed is among the most difficult of all CP seed to find, and even harder to get to germinate...I've gotten pretty good with nep seed, but even I won't say they are easy. I get most of my CP seeds from friends on the CP forums I belong to, or..if I'm lucky, from my own plants.


If ya want an easy tropical....go with sundews first.....I have some D.spathulata seed at the moment if you'd like to give it a try..just PM me your address and I'll send you some.


----------



## SEB (Oct 7, 2011)

Exo said:


> Nepenthes seed is among the most difficult of all CP seed to find, and even harder to get to germinate...I've gotten pretty good with nep seed, but even I won't say they are easy. I get most of my CP seeds from friends on the CP forums I belong to, or..if I'm lucky, from my own plants.
> 
> 
> If ya want an easy tropical....go with sundews first.....I have some D.spathulata seed at the moment if you'd like to give it a try..just PM me your address and I'll send you some.


This is very true. They are very difficult to grow from seed. You should try Sarracenia seed first as they are a bit easier. A lot of good seed can be purchased on ebay. Reputable nurseries like California Carnivores and Sarracenia Northwest won't sell their seeds as they use  them for future propagation.

Good luck though  and good growing!


----------

